

Andrew Chen: Moving to SF and joining the startup community - lessons from my first year - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2008/04/moving-to-san-f.html

======
tx
That is why I can't stand California. Everybody is trying to "sit next to
interesting people" looking for an opportunity to "break into circles". Quotes
from here:
[http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2007/02/how_...](http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2007/02/how_to_meet_peo.html)

I especially dislike this common _"you must have a blog"_ bullshit.

~~~
menloparkbum
The "networking class" in Silicon Valley is indeed one of the lamest things
about the culture. However, if an EIR works for a good VC firm they can be
useful to know. In fact, the only money I've ever raised was from manipulating
an EIR.

~~~
rms
Sounds like there is a good story here...

~~~
menloparkbum
I'd let you know but I'm pretty sure all the parties involved are regulars on
this site, and I've already revealed too much...

------
comatose_kid
I think it's kind of funny that this post mentions nothing about, you know,
actually building a product.

~~~
zellunit
I feel like there is a lot you should do to solidify your network, your
resources, your outlook, your team, your understanding of markets, and your
philosophies on product before you even build one so I think he is spot on.

Sitting down and just building something cool without the above is generally a
recipe for disaster.

~~~
edw519
"Sitting down and just building something cool without the above is generally
a recipe for disaster."

Doing all of the above without building anything is a bigger recipe for
disaster.

All that other stuff is important, but at the end of the day, someone who has
already built something others want will be way ahead.

------
Baltropreneur
Startup from any city.. not just San Francisco! From my bedroom in Baltimore
my startup has been recognized by prominent publications and is backed! I have
ventured out to San Fran a few times and have enjoyed my visits, but it's
cheaper here to live!

There is also a vibrant DC tech community an earshot away!

~~~
asp742
I'd be interested to hear more about your b'more startup. Link or email?

------
run4yourlives
I think this makes a better case for the anti-Bay Area argument than DHH does
to be honest. :-)

~~~
cstejerean
The post isn't really that bad. Some people are into "networking" and I guess
this is a post for that kind of people. I'd rather find a handful of people to
bounce ideas around and hack on projects than accumulate 1000+ connections on
LinkedIn.

------
disgusted
Total BS, Andrew.

"My general take on it is that ideally, you want to hang out with people who
are a lot smarter than you ;-) Because of this, if you are hanging out with
junior entrepreneurs all day (for example, the YCombinator folks) then you
might not learn as much as if you spent time with people who have done a lot
more than you."

------
ardit33
oh god. please stay where you are, rents are already too expensive, an this
city has too many guys and not enough girls already.

At least find a job first.

